# Help with website



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello All,

Recently my husband passed away and I have decided to sell the business that we had together. Right now our website says it is under maintenance and I need to know how to make it visible again. I only want to make it visible to the people who would be interested in buying the business. My husband created the website using HTML and using front page. 

Other question: How do I transfer over the website to the person who would purchase the business? Not sure how that works.

Would appreciate any help with this.
Thanks
Mystic


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. If you PM me I'll see if I can help you out.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 

Do you have the login information for your site hosting and your domain name? Or do you know who your host and domain registrar are? You'll need that information to be able to transfer your site to your buyer.

If your husband was in charge of that information, not all is lost. You can find out who hosts your site and who your registrar are by doing a whois search on your domain name, and then you can contact those companies and let them know of your loss, and they can help you from there.

I don't know what I would do if I lost Mark. I completely understand your taking care of yourself now.

Again, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Mystic, I'd also be happy to help you out with getting the site up and running and ready for sale and help with any technical site/domain transfer information.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your thoughts. Okay I think I know the password but now sure where I need to go from here. Do I bring up Front Page and see what it asks me? I know a little bit about front page but not sure if this is where I need to go to make the site live again. My power is off and on, I am located near some of the fires that are going on in San Diego County so please forgive me if I do not respond right away. 
Thanks


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, Mystic, when it rains it pours...  Best of luck to you. It will all turn around soon.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mystic said:


> Thank you all so much for your thoughts. Okay I think I know the password but now sure where I need to go from here. Do I bring up Front Page and see what it asks me? I know a little bit about front page but not sure if this is where I need to go to make the site live again. My power is off and on, I am located near some of the fires that are going on in San Diego County so please forgive me if I do not respond right away.
> Thanks


You may want to check the files on the computer that are associated with your website.

He may have just edited the front page temporarily and left a copy of the "real" front page in another file. 

If the whole site is powered by frontpage (with no shopping cart software like cubecart/zencart/etC) then it might just be a matter of uploading the "real" front page file to your web host.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Okay I will check it out Rodney, Thanks. I will let you know if I can find the file.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the most value of the site would be the domain name. I am not sure but think you can sell the domain name and the buyer can set up the website or maybe they have something already. Some on the forum will know.

also try to open the front page program and see if there is a backup copy. and if you know the password, you can go to the host of the website and log in for any changes. It might help if you told us what region you are in. Maybe someone nearby can help.


----------



## buzzbox (Oct 24, 2007)

My design services are at your disposal if needed. free of charge.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

The domain name would likely hold some value.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you everyone for you thoughts and support. I have gotten my front page open but not sure where to look for the link that he has up and running right now for the website. Do you think that it is best to not have the potential buyers view the website? I would think that they would want to see what it looks like now right? Or they would just want the name? I am selling the whole business, everything, not just the website.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks tcrowder for your help in getting the site live again!!!


----------



## HarryBeaver (Oct 24, 2007)

What a horrible situation...I'm so sorry. I own a web development company and would be glad to help if needed. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Erik for the offer and the condolences but T Crowder helped me get the website up.


----------

